# Zombie folk punk!



## Terminal_Margaret (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! 

I looked them up on YouTube and there's a vid of them doing "Sixteen Tons" that is pretty darn good! They're having a great time and they sound great. The concept of the sound and the dress is a really good idea!


----------

